# [aMSN] Mis à jour à.97 disponible !



## oohTONY (28 Décembre 2007)

Une nouvelle version d'aMSN est disponible en téléchargement là > *http://www.amsn-project.net/*

Au programme une amélioration de la stabilité (rien sur Leopard). Je peux ajouter des smileys et des avatars sans soucis mais changer la Police est toujours IMPOSSIBLE (depuis 10.5 sur deux MAcs).

Voilà 

>> Le site propose un vote sur une fonction qu'on aimerait retrouver dans la prochaine version et pour l'instant en tête nous avons LA Conversation AUDIO <<


----------



## JF (28 Décembre 2007)

la nouvelle version promet également des conversations audio/webcam ainsi qu'une correction des bugs de transferts de fichiers....On va voir ça !
Question (bête ?) : Faut il virer l'ancien dmg Amns V6 avant , après l'installation ou pas du tout ?


----------



## maxpower (28 Décembre 2007)

Avec les nouvelles versions, des fois il vaut mieux prévoir de garder .... l'ancienne:love:.


J'attend que du monde de ma session se connecte pour voir si ma webcam marche enfin sur amsn, et plus seulement sur yahoo messenger...

En tout cas l'interface ressemble ( de loin ) a windows live messenger sur windaube, n'empêche que ça fait quand même plus récent, et beaucoup plus sympa, c'est un bon point, surtout le fait de pouvoir jongler avec plusieurs adresse msn, sans la retaper a chaque fois...

J'espère que le transfert de fichier est plus rapide, et que la cam marche sans problème, si c'est le cas, ça serait vraiment top, on aurait enfin un msn potable sur mac.


----------



## JF (28 Décembre 2007)

Même chose ...1ere bonne surprise , il me délivre les messages reçus hors ligne ...


----------



## zamal85 (28 Décembre 2007)

10.4.11 essai réussi


on peu donc désormais avoir accès au message reçu hors connexion (même si sorti du contexte on comprend rien!)

par contre petit bug, quand on souhaite un changement d'état, on a son propre icone qui vient se superposer à la liste des possibilités un peu gènant mais bon.....y'a plus grave sur terre....

le look est dix fois plus cool

j'ai pas encore pu parlé.....donc j'essai et je vous dis


Ben, tu vas aller dire ça dans le bon forum : "Internet et Réseaux", parce que les "logiciels internet", c'est là bas que ça doit se passer !


----------



## AlBundy (29 Décembre 2007)

Par contre je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner amsn avec growl sous leopard... C'est possible ou pas ?


----------



## SveDec (29 Décembre 2007)

Je suis un peu déçu de la 0.97 personnellement ... Aucun skin potable pour l'instant, en fait ^^
Les trois proposés souffrent de défauts pour le moins rébarbatifs : aWidget et Default sont monstrueusement lents, et amsn-for-mac est apparemment pas fini : background de la fenêtre de contacts, icône qui s'affiche quand on veut changer son état, pseudo coupés par la fenêtre (pas de défilement latéral) ...


----------



## tisba92 (30 Décembre 2007)

Dailleurs est ce que c'est chez tout le monde que la version 0.97 est extremement lente? Personellement j'ai du repasser a la 0.96 pour avoir quelque chose d'utilisable (je suis sur un macbook).


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé la nouvelle version d'aMSN et chez moi, elle marche, contrairement à l'ancienne qui ne faisait que bugger.

Mais, question bête je suis sure, je n'arrive pas à afficher mes contacts par groupes dans ma liste, comment faire ?

Merci d'avance 


Edit : J'ai trouvé ! Ahh ! Il me suffit d'écrire sur un forum pour trouver la solution toute seule... pfft !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Janvier 2008)

tisba92 a dit:


> Dailleurs est ce que c'est chez tout le monde que la version 0.97 est extremement lente?



Je suis sur un iBook et je la trouve un peu lente aussi. Mais c'est mieux que l'ancienne. Peut-être faut-il éviter d'installer trop de plug-in ou de faire marcher trop d'applis en même temps ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Janvier 2008)

Re-bonjour,

Une fonction introuvable sur la nouvelle version d'aMSN : comment afficher les pseudos et non les e-mails dans les fenêtres de conversation ? 
Il montre mon pseudo mais pas celui de mes contacts.
(sachant que dans ma liste de contacts, j'affiche les e-mails et non les pseudos)


----------



## bugs974 (4 Janvier 2008)

Et bien moi je suis plutôt satisfait de cette version d'aMSN.
C'est d'ailleurs la première que j'utilise vraiment.
J'ai toutefois une question.

Existe-t-il un moyen de contrôle de l'orthographe lors de la frappe ?
merci d'avance 


pour ma part, ce sont les pseudos qui sont affichés par défaut.
A régler dans les préférences, onglet avancé, second paramètre de Apparence ;o)


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Janvier 2008)

bugs974 a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de contrôle de l'orthographe lors de la frappe ?



Oui, comme sur Adium, ça serait bien... J'ai cherché dans les plug-in... en vain. Mais si quelqu'un trouve 




bugs974 a dit:


> pour ma part, ce sont les pseudos qui sont affichés par défaut.
> A régler dans les préférences, onglet avancé, second paramètre de Apparence ;o)



En effet, il faut choisir soit d'afficher les pseudos (dans la liste de contacts et la fenêtre de conversation) ou les e-mails (dans la liste de contacts et la fenêtre de conversation), on ne peut pas "mélanger" apparement.


----------



## jps38 (6 Janvier 2008)

J'ai installé la nouvelle version (a.097) de aMSN mais celle-ci ne me permet pas d'utilser mon iSight (j'ai un iMac alu).
Mes correspondant ne voit qu'un carré blanc à la place de mon image... En revanche, dans le sens inverse, ça fonctionne.
J'ai une Freebox (version 5) que j'utilise en mode routeur. J'ai configuré celui-ci comme indiqué (redirection des ports...), sans succès.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (6 Janvier 2008)

jps38 a dit:


> Mes correspondant ne voit qu'un carré blanc à la place de mon image... En revanche, dans le sens inverse, ça fonctionne.



Je me souviens avoir eu ce problème... J'ai aussi configuré tous les ports et ça ne fonctionnait pas... Mais bon, je n'ai ni iSight ni Freebox.
As-tu essayé de redémarrer aMSN, ta webcam et ton ordi après avoir configuré les ports ?
Ta webcam n'est-elle pas utilisée par un autre logiciel (genre Miroir dans les widgets...) ? Dans ce cas, ferme toutes les autres applis qui utilisent ta webcam.
Sinon, jette un coup d'il à cette discussion : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129753 c'est là que mon problème a été résolu. 

Bon courage.


----------



## zaboun (11 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je viens d'avoir un mac book et g donc installé amsn pour la cam
impossible de changer la couleur de la police ds les messages
je peux changer le format uniquement
manque-t-il qq chose, je ne comprends pas 
ma fille a le même que moi et pour elle tt marche
est ce que g raté un épisode
merci pour votre aide


----------



## zamal85 (23 Janvier 2008)

une question, quelqu'un a t'il réussi à regarder d'ancienne session webcam enregistré dans les historiques?

j'avais réussi sur la version 0,96 mais là, sur la 0,97 impossible sa veut ouvrir quicktime donc je dis non il faut ouvrir amsn sa ouvre amsn mais rien ne se passe.....


----------

